# How to fix the "keyboard dead" question ?



## sw2wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Sometimes after booting freebsd and reaching the slim login screen, i cannot input anything: the keyboard seems to be dead.  Then i have to reboot freebsd and the problem disappear ! 

```
>uname -a 
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #1: Wed Sep  8 09:07:54 CST 2010     root@mybsd.zsoft.com:/media/G/usr/obj/media/G/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386 

>dmesg -a | grep -i fail 
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed 
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3fde0000 (3) failed 

>dmesg -a | grep -i warn 
ACPI Warning: Optional field Pm2ControlBlock has zero address or length: 0x       0       0/0x1 (20100331/tbfadt-655)
```

Sincerely!


----------

